# filter media confusion.



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

hello, the media in the eheim professional 2 needs changing, and im getting so confused as to whats what and whats the best things to have in it! if anyone could make this really simple for me it would be much apreciated. also in my new little filter there is jsut foam pads, and a carbon and zeolite mix....do i not need bio media???? sooo confused!!!


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I would say that if the media isn't falling apart, not to change it. If you do change it use some bio media, carbon is used to remove meds from the water and isn't really needed at this point. When you go to change it run both the new and the old together for about 2 weeks so you won't mini cycle.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

well whats happened is...the bloody oscar has come out with ich!! so we treated the water after my boyfriend assured me there was no carbon or zeolite in the filter...which, after googling, there is! so now im worried the media has been damamged by the treatment and will need replacment.

what is the best bio media to buy?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

It has been my experiance that oscars are fairly prone to ich, however I seriously doubt that the media has been damaged in any way. The reason you take the carbon out during treatment is so that the meds won't all be absorbed by it. You would do best leaving the filter you have in there.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello zero,

Filter media can be described as three types. Mechanical, bio, and chemical.

Mechanical are your sponges and flosses, they strain out the large particles. These typically shouldn't be changed until they are falling apart, or you are just tired of cleaning them. NOTE. Sponges are also excellent at being bio filters. BUT, you must always keep seeded bio media in filter at all times. (see next)

Bio Filter: Specific media designed to hold the good bateria. Ceramic Rings are my choice. These never leave the filter, are never allowed to dry out. Sponges also work great as bio filters, BUT, eventually sponges must be replaced, when you do this, you lose your beneficial bacteria and chance restarting your cycle. 

Chemical: These are your Carbon, Ziomed, etc. Read the directions on the box, as these need to be changed out frequently. 

Hope that helped some.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

> NOTE. Sponges are also excellent at being bio filters. BUT, you must always keep seeded bio media in filter at all times. (see next



This technically isn't true, otherwise how does sponge filters work. I have run HOB's many times with nothing but sponges in it. The more porous the sponge is the more area for bacteria to form.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I think, my choice of words made that statement confusing. 

In that statement I was calling the sponge the seeded material. In which case, you would want to take care when replacing it. Ie, you wouldn't want to replace sponge, vaccum gravel, clean decor all at the same time. Ya just removed all the *seeded* material in the tank. 

Where as if you had specific media for the bio filter, that never left the tank, not as much care needs to be taken when replacing/cleaning sponges, or vaccuming up gravel.

*Hoping that helps!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

im sorry for being dumb, but im soooo confused right now!

in short, i should replace one of the carbon cages with the hula hoop type things in the new filter? it has two sponges in there already.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

WHen you open the canister filter what is in the baskets?

Essentially the only thing needed to be replaced or removed is the carbon.Everything else can be rinsed in old tank water.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Carbon in an Eheim Pro II? I have 7 Eheim canister filters and none came with carbon except one and it was in the form of a filter pad.

First off relax....if you did nothing to your media your tank would be okay. I'm not sure why you think you need to replace it? If it is Eheim original media nothing you use in your tank will destroy it and have you taken the filter apart to look and see if that is what happened? Eheim media is probably the best on the market and I have heard people going 10yrs and counting and have not replaced it yet. Mine are all close to 2yrs old and they look the same with a color change.

If it is not damaged in any way, no disease in your tank will make a difference - keep it. Filter pads do need to be replaced every few weeks though.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

sorry im freaking out a bit just dont want to kill the fish!!!!
ok so when i open the little stingray filter there is mix of carbon and zeolite in both baskets.
in the eheim there is brownish balls and hula hoop type things and one empty chamber. 

so basically i should leave the media in the eheim alone but change the filter pads as weve not changed them ever? and remove the carbon/veolite from the stingray filter and put eheim bio media in?


----------

